# Pea picker revival complete!



## bbbicycles1 (Jan 30, 2022)

This project came out great. Huge thanks to
xochi0603 for helping me out and providing me with some great parts to complete this project! No thanks at all to Hoagie57. I’m sure the owner of this bike will be happy to get it back in this condition! (












The seatpost will be straightened this week)It came a long way from the day I got it!


----------



## jammer (Jan 30, 2022)

I wonder what Tom did?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 30, 2022)

Great job on that one!!!  👍 
It is always amazing to see rusty hunks saved and restored to their former glory.
Good Riding!


----------



## bbbicycles1 (Jan 30, 2022)

Thanks! This was a family bike hanging in the owners shed since he was a kid. Now after all these years he will ride it again!


----------



## nick tures (Jan 31, 2022)

very nice job !!


----------

